# HELP NEEDED WITH MY RED JEWEL CICHLID



## leepeach (Jul 19, 2010)

I have two of these not sure of the sex, one is larger than the other, the small one how ever seems to spend most of the time in the same place in my tank.. just hovering and then will lay down for quite alot time.

I have tested every thing and its all fine, all the other cichlids are fine.............. i was wondering is it a female and about to pop??

pls help cheers


----------

